# Strange looking metal broke open



## kadriver (Apr 6, 2011)

here is another piece i got from some filters I had used to filter silver nitrate. The material was caked on the filter paper.

I put it in a melting dish and melted. It formed a strange looking mossy material when I took the flame away from the bead inside the melting dish.

I poured it into the water to cool. When I took it out, it cracked in two.

The inside looks where it broke almost looks like grey colored plastic - but this is metal, not plastic.

Any help to ID this would be appreciated.

Thank you - kadriver


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 6, 2011)

Do some streak tests and also see if it reacts to varioous mineral acids.

Is it magnetic?

Steve


----------



## kadriver (Apr 6, 2011)

This is not magnetic.

I am not familiar with streak testing.

I guess I better get Hoke out and start reading about metals other than just gold & silver.

Thanks Steve - kadriver


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 7, 2011)

I think what you have is a sulfide. Possibly with silver combined. You have very little, so it may not be worth the effort, but to recover any values, it should be melted, then scrap iron (steel) inserted. The contained sulfur will dissolve the added steel, liberating any values. In the end, you still have a sulfide layer, but it will be barren of values. It will also have changed its characteristics, with a much coarser grain structure. 

The above operation is generally done in a furnace, with a borax flux cover. It requires a soak period, for the conversion to take place. When the conversion is complete, the scrap steel should be removed (a length of rebar or two is an easy way to go), then the entire mass poured to a cone mold. Values will be found in the point, with a sulfide layer above, then a layer of flux, or slag, on top. Each should separate from the other with little effort. Pouring without the use of a cone mold may result in the values disseminated over a large area. I advise you not ignore the use of a cone mold. 

Harold


----------

